# Hệ thống Điện > Board điều khiển khác >  Anh em cho hỏi board Mach3 CNC

## phuongmd

P đang suy nghĩ nâng đời máy lên 4 trục.
P thấy trên taobao bán nhiều loại quá.
http://s.taobao.com/search?initiativ..._radio_all%3A1
Nhưng thấy có loại này giá cả rất OK. Ví dụ loại này:
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=...id=16504840773
P hỏi anh em đã xài xem:
- loại USB có khó xài hơn LPT1 ko?
- có hay bị trục trặc ko?
- loại trên có chạy được Mach3 ko?
P sẽ mua 1 cái về nhờ chạy thử xem, anh em nào giúp được ko vậy?
Giá nó bèo quá, tính về VN khoảng 700K, còn mua theo ký lô tầm 600k.
Cảm ơn anh em quan tâm.

----------


## jimmyli

Cái này là bản MK1 (DIY) của Planet USB mà anh, không sài với mach3 được đâu nha, nó sài phần mềm riêng của nó.

----------

phuongmd

----------


## CKD

Loại dùng được cho Mach3 & 4axis là 800CNY đó anh

----------

phuongmd

----------

